# Sedona Questions



## NJDave (Feb 25, 2006)

We are going to be in Sedona this April for 4 nights before heading to California.  We will spend one entire day at the Grand Caynon and plan on going on the Broken Arrow tour.  

Any tips on what else to do or tips regarding our two planned adventures?

We are looking for driving tours, easy hikes or other recommendations on sites to see.  We are staying at Arroyo Robble.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, one whole day at the Grand Canyon! I don't want to jinx you but, we've had 130 plus days no rain. Do you remember the April Showers nursery rhyme?  Are you taking the Pink Jeep or the Hummer Broken Arrow tour-I think the Hummer is a superior vehicle? While you're in Sedona be sure to go to the art district, Tlalapaque-I could never spell (or say) it.  The Cathedral of the Rocks is a nice side trip (just east of town, towards Cottonwood.  I recommend (for value) the 100 Omelette for Breakfast and Javeline Cantina for mexican food.  Not too far away is Jerome (an old mining town) but, don't go if there's snow or you're afraid of heights. Just wandering downtown Sedona will take up most of a day. I suggest you start with the Trolley Tour to get your sea legs. Hmm, did you say how many of "you" were going?  Montezuma's Castle is not too far away -old Sinaqua indian ruins built right into the hillside. If you're adverturous, you can always take the Oak Creek Canyon Road into Flagstaff, star gaze at the Observatory-but return via I-17. If you just want to drive like crazy the whole time, there's also the Petrified Forest.  Again, I hope the weather holds for you.


----------



## derb (Feb 26, 2006)

As you leave sedona heading towards Phoenix you will pass Los Abrigados and go across a little bridge.  On the other side of the bridge the main road turns right, you turn left.  Many sights going up the road, one is the cow pies trail over the red rocks.


----------



## Diane (Feb 26, 2006)

*Which company for the Broken Arrow ride?*

Nightnurse -- have you done both the Pink Jeep and Hummer Broken Arrow rides?  We have done Pink Jeep and loved it but will be going back this April with guests and thought we might try another company for Broken Arrow.  How would you compare the two?  As I remember last year Arroyo Roble was recommending yet a third outfit which we didn't try.

To remember how to say "Tlalapaque" just think "to lock your pocket."

Diane


----------



## Spence (Feb 26, 2006)

Meteor crater
Petrified Forest
Painted Desert


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 26, 2006)

Diane-Thanks for the tip, now if I could just learn to spell it-on the other hand I say it more than I spell it!  Yes, the Pink Jeep tour is for little old ladies -like me.  My 17-year-old son, on the other hand, took the Hummer tour and said it was awesome.  They also have an ATV tour where you can ride ATV on the "trail".  The good news for NJDave is the Arroyo Robles resort is one of the nicest on the Creek.  The bad news is last year's rain practically washed it away!


----------



## janmeyer (Mar 1, 2006)

Suggest hot air balloon or helicopter ride.  Awesome sights from both.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 1, 2006)

Hot air baloon ride is one of the best things we ever did at any resort.  You come very close to some of those red rocks.  We didn't like the jeep much because it wreaked havoc on our backs.  Take your time at the Vortexs and see all of them.  Go to the enchantment (resort?) for lunch.  Go to the church in the rock.  Go to the old mining town Jerome.  Take the train ride from Jerome.  Go to slide rock park in oak creek canyon.  Eat at one of the restaurants with an outdoor pavillion at sunset. Climb the small rock hill at the airport. There is a vortex there.  Get a map from the ranger station with hiking trails.  They are marked according to difficulty.  Worthwhile to do a few.  Visit Montezumas castle (although it has nothing to do with Montezuma)  It has indegenous peoples housing built into the mountains.  There are easy trails to follow.  Go to the Talakapaki shopping mall. Have lunch or dinner there and enjoy the outdoor music and crafts.  You can learn how to do beading there.  On the way to the grand canyone going through oak creek canyon stop at a native american flea market.  All original hand made stuff.  There are many fine restaurants in Sedona.


----------

